# [App] Call Master - Total Call, SMS and MMS control fro ROOTED PRO USERS



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Difficult

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
*The most complete call and SMS management app on Android*

Call Master is the most advanced call and text message firewall available for Android. With unique, powerful features and the proven reliability
of our root telephony daemon under the hood, this application is targeted at advanced users and professionals searching for an enterprise
quality solution that guarantees absolute stability.

If you find Call Master too complicated but like the power of its root telephony daemon, please have a look at our other call management app,
Root Call Blocker. It works just as effectively and may suit your needs better.

*Advantages*:

★ Blocked calls will never go through
★ Your screen will never turn on
★ Private call and SMS sandbox with log sweeper
★ Full password protection
★ Route message content to other numbers
★ Powerful widget

*Features*:

☆ Ultra flexible list creation
☆ Seven reject methods
☆ Filter SMS by content
☆ Automatic text routing and replies
☆ Regular expression and wildcard filters
☆ Custom notifications
☆ Backup encryption and password protection
☆ Powerful logging and sorting system
☆ Number testing
☆ Independent contact library for total privacy
☆ Profile scheduling
☆ Light and dark themes

*Market Link*: https://market.andro...e=search_result

This is a fully functional application. However, after a 24 hour demo period it will start nagging you to buy the Key, which will remove all nag
screens and timeouts from the interface. The nag screens are pretty light though, so users who dont want to spend can live with them.

*Screens* - VIEW GALLERY


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Anything to report?


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

A major update has been applied and includes 3g tablet support. Full change log on the market.


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I think its awesome, but as a brand new user, I found it a bit overwhelming. Perhaps there can be a basic mode with all of the essentials and an advanced mode with all of the features? When I was setting up profiles, I was nervous because I wasn't quite positive how a call would be handled and what to expect.

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

I have added tips! And of course there is contextual help as well.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Any issues with 29?


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Any comments? Issues?


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

What a surprise... no comments


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Added SMS filter by content and regex. Does anyone care?


----------



## cwill747 (Nov 21, 2011)

I love it. I'm still digging through the settings, which are extensive, but I love it so far. I'll add more comments as I run into problems / issues.

I really like the fact that you can have a persistent notification without an icon showing. That's a major selling point for me. Filtering sms by content is also awesome, as there could be numbers not in my address book that I get the same spam message for, and I can filter those. I'll review in the market once I'm comfortable with it.


----------



## cwill747 (Nov 21, 2011)

It's so great! I can't believe all the options that exist. Especially the mute option. I set up a sweet night profile that mutes everyone but the people i need to be able to contact me.

I would suggest that you create an option for changing the volume of the ringer. For example, for each list, be able to have that list turn on the ringer while it rings / for an sms (if it isn't turned on), only vibrate, or be silent, and then return to its previous state. That would be awesome for being able to set up more time-based profiles.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

cwill747 said:


> It's so great! I can't believe all the options that exist. Especially the mute option. I set up a sweet night profile that mutes everyone but the people i need to be able to contact me.
> 
> I would suggest that you create an option for changing the volume of the ringer. For example, for each list, be able to have that list turn on the ringer while it rings / for an sms (if it isn't turned on), only vibrate, or be silent, and then return to its previous state. That would be awesome for being able to set up more time-based profiles.


We have thought about this, and will consider it further.

Ay thoughts on the end of the beta?


----------



## cwill747 (Nov 21, 2011)

subspace said:


> We have thought about this, and will consider it further.
> 
> Ay thoughts on the end of the beta?


For some reason, the recent updates have killed my data. Every once in a while I lose my data connection completely, and nothing I can do (restarting phone, telephony, toggle airplane, etc.) can bring it back until i uninstall this app and then restart my phone. So for right now I can't test it out. Any thoughts?


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Nope... try enabling "slow radio restart" in the debugging & tools menu.


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Mms work in private box?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Can I allow just calls from a whitelist with this app? Do I get a first ring before blocking the call?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

I tried it and for some reason it totally blocked my gsm signal. Now I uninstalled it and can use the phone again. Weird...

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------

